# condom question



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

I"m allergic to latex... so we've been using the trojan polyurethane ones. I forget what they are called. But now, I seem to not be able to tolerate the lubricant. I can't find any non-lube non-latex condoms.... HELP! I'm so itchy/burny right now I could make myself bleed.
T


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

could we just put the condom on and then wash it off with something?


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Have you tried lambskin?? I think that's what it is?!?!? A girlfriend of mine has to use those because she's allergic to latex and the chemical that's in spermicide....

HTH!!

I dunno about the washing...before I did that I'd look on the condom website for information just to make sure!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

The trojan poly condoms have spermicide, so that is probably what's making your burn like the dickens. I'm allergic to spermicide and thought I had a latex allergy as well so I explored my options - durex avanti condoms are polyurethane and nonspermicidal so they should be fine for you. AFAIK the avanti condoms are the only poly-nonspermicidal condom available in the states.

lambskin are nonlatex but they are gross!! DP and I tried using them once and just the smell.. uke I do use animal products, but be warned if you decide to use them they are stinky of lamb (what I was expecting, I don't know).

Another polyurethane nonspermicidal option is the female condom. I haven't used them; they're kind of expensive and I think the outer ring would obscure some important parts IYKWIM.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

It's the spermicide for me too that causes the reaction. My doctor thought I had a latex allergy, but tested me and I didn't. We tried the lambskin condom, but it slipped right off when DH was withdrawing after DTD and we nearly had a major oops. That was the last time we used that.

So after condoms, the IUD, the pill, and the diaphragm being ruled out for us, we're doing FAM. Wish I discovered it years ago!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I've used Durex Avanti without spermicide for years. They do have a bit of silicone lubricant, but I think all condoms have that. Durex told me there were no other ingredients.

We use them with a silicone lube that has no preservatives.


----------



## barefootamy (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
lambskin are nonlatex but they are gross!! DP and I tried using them once and just the smell.. uke I do use animal products, but be warned if you decide to use them they are stinky of lamb (what I was expecting, I don't know).

OMG! You're so right - they smell really gross, you couldn't pay me to use them.


----------



## Transcender (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone know the breakage rates for these different kinds? It seems like lambskin would be the most "delicate" and likely to break. Do you know which kinds (latex, polyurethane) and which manufacturers produce the strongest ones?


----------

